# Just setup iii account - question



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi All

I new to this share dealing business but after finding this part of the i thought i would dable 

Opened an interactive account with www.iii.co.uk and invested £800 in YELL this morning. At the close of play i was £42 up (£32 if i sold them) 

Anyway, i looked at the transaction of the trade and it has a *"Settlement Date"* of 2nd June 2009. What is this? I assumed that depositing £800 from my bank account and purchasing them was a done deal.

Will i be charged extra on 2nd June?

Sorry if a n00b question


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Might have found it myself by accident 



> You can re-invest any sale proceeds as soon as your order has been executed, and also sell shares as soon as the purchase is executed. However, sale proceeds cannot be withdrawn from your Share Dealing account until after *settlement date*


----------

